# Insurance, General Liability



## PenWorks (Nov 30, 2004)

Do you carry General Liability Insurance for your home based business or hobby of wood turning? [?]


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 30, 2004)

Not to put a dampner on our little home based business or hobby or whatever it is we do. And I am not trying to sell anyone anything, as I am only licensed for the state of Arizona. But you all know the litigus world we live in.....[!]  

Most pen companies I sell for ussually carry a disclaimer in the box stating to close the pen before putting it in your shirt and are not liable for any ink stains on garments or whatever. Come on ! We all learned that 40 years ago when we were writing with fountain pens in school and all of us had stained pockets any ways. [)]

But what if.......

I got a splinter from your wood pen
I got an allergic reaction from the wood or your polish
The spring poped out and hit me in the eye
The ink spotted my $200 shirt
I slipped on the pen when it was on the floor and broke my back

The list goes on & I am sure you heard worse horor stories than these.

If it is a concern of yours. I suggest you read your Homeowners policy or call your insurance agent.

A homeowners policy generally does not cover business exposures and excludes these things. Some companies offer a home base business endorsement that is very reasonable, some don't. Also be carefull what you say to your agent.  You may have the type that says, what !! wood, dust, machines, we are going to cancel you, see ya.

I have been an insurance agent for 22 years and have scene allot of wierd stuff. 

 CYA


----------

